#ubuntu-google 2016-02-08
<balloons> the big day is here :-)
<xcub> Congrats to everyone!
<balloons> the final decisions were impossible to decide
<balloons> I wish I could have made the entire top 5 winners
<balloons> So Congratulations to all of you. You should be really proud
<jose> congratulations to all of you. I've seen brilliant minds during the contest and I'm happy to have worked with you!
<McIntireEvan> balloons, jose: <3 It was a pleasure, and you'll sure be seeing me over the next year and longer :)
<McIntireEvan> Shame i didnt get winner, but hey, I'll be working there one day so no need for a trip nowadays ;)
<knome> hehe
<knome> good luck :)
<knome> and congrats for being a finalist
<knome> (or whatever the term was again...)
<McIntireEvan> Haha yeah that's it, thanks!
<adueppen> aww I didn't get finalist. Well hopefully I can be one next year. This isn't exactly helping my already bad day though :(
<adueppen> A lot of things have been happening to me at school
<adueppen> mostly bad things
<knome> adueppen, from what i saw, you did good job; don't feel down, things tend to sort out :)
#ubuntu-google 2016-02-09
<adueppen> knome: I know, it'll just take a while to get past the things happening at school
<knome> sure
<knome> that's the part called life :)
#ubuntu-google 2016-02-10
* balloons changed the topic of #ubuntu-google to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Google Events Coordination channel! || Now prepping: Google Summer of Code || http://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/google-summer-of-code || Organisation Admins:- Nicholas Skaggs (balloons) [USA] & Alan Pope (popey) [UK] & José Antonio Rey (jose) [Peru]
<balloons> and now for something slightly different!
<wxl> heeeey balloons. kmnowing that i don't have a ton of time but enough to help out with gci, is there something i can do for gsoc?
<wxl> balloons: also when do i get *MY* gci t-shirt? XD
<balloons> *soon*. I believe they started prep for shipping this week
<balloons> wxl, for gsoc, check out details on the community site. We need mentors!
<wxl> balloons: is it a thing like i can depend on the rest of the community to fill in the gaps as with gci?
<balloons> wxl, yes. I'd recommend having a backup for your idea / project
<balloons> but it will be longer, so not as time critical like GCI
<wxl> balloons: ok, cool. i'll see what i can come up with. sorry for not reading the email fully but is there a deadline?
<wxl> (for idea/project/becoming a mentor)
<balloons> wxl, next week.. 9 days from now
<wxl> ok, i'll see what i can do
<wxl> :)
<balloons> ty!
#ubuntu-google 2016-02-11
<jose> balloons, balloons17, popey: have time for a quick hangout?
<balloons> jose, pm me the link
<popey> jose: balloons I'm around
#ubuntu-google 2018-02-06
<accelerator[m]> Um why was Daniel kicked out ?
#ubuntu-google 2020-02-03
<lubot> <omairqazi> Hola
